

A Kid From My School Made a Facemash Like Mark Zuckerberg's Old Website - GreekOphion
http://facemash.hacking4noobs.info/

======
paulhauggis
I don't know...a site with underage highschool girls in questionable poses
just seems like a bad idea to me.

~~~
codergirl
It felt wrong just loading the page.

------
sebphfx
I hope it really is a kid that made that site.

